# Mystery of Depression Figures Solved?



## Diwundrin (Nov 27, 2013)

The OZ ABC did an expose on Serequel, anti depressant medication here last night.
Google reveals it's been a scandal in the States too.

I mentioned in a thread a few days ago that I was puzzled why so many were depressed here.  Well perhaps they aren't!  Perhaps the figures are based on the amounts of prescriptions issued for it and not for the number of genuinely depressed patients.

It is a medication to treat schizophrenia and until a short while ago only around 1500 people were on it.  Since an intensive marketing campaign to Doctors the figures now are just under 1 million people on it for symptoms as trivial as mild insomnia!!  9 hundred and something thousand!  Out of a population of 23 million.  That's mindblowing.  Literally!
Children are being prescribed this powerful mind altering drug, no wonder they exhibit 'behaviour problems'.

There needs to be an investigation into whether our 'quacks' are crooks or morons.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-27/growing-concerns-over-side-effects-of-seroquel/5120554



> Despite being an anti-psychotic drug, meant initially to be used to  treat only serious conditions such as schizophrenia and bipolar  disorder, it has become one of the highest-selling medications of any  kind.
> The drug is increasingly being prescribed for a range of  conditions - anything from sleep disturbance to anorexia - but there is a  growing body of concern about the harmful and disturbing side-effects  it can cause



No wonder so many phsychos are ranting on radio,  wandering into traffic, and voting for idiots.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm with you on accepting that depression, other than genuinely diagnosed extreme types, is a part of life.  I was given a scrip (Not Seraquel) and instructions recently to 'help me cope' with a few crushed vertebrae but didn't take any of them.   
I figure that condition is highly unlikely to cause one to feel like dancin' in the street, and that being a tad depressed about it would be a perfectly normal reaction.

Seems people everywhere are risking their lives and sanity in the quest for magic panaceas to solve or excuse their pettiest of problems.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 27, 2013)

DI: 





> Seems people everywhere are risking their lives and sanity in the quest for magic panaceas to solve or excuse their pettiest of problems.



I was going to make this point, but as usual you did so more succinctly and eloquently that I could have put it.
The population is over medicated with a lot unnecessary, hastily tested medications foisted on people that think all of life's answers are contained in a simple pill.  There is a reason that there are so many drug commercials asking you to talk to your doctor to see if the latest, greatest drug might be right for you.  This is totally money driven by big pharma, who passes down great perks to doctors for prescribing their wonder drug. 

 This is not only for human drugs, but for the pet population as well.  I worked for a vet for a number of years and was treated to many great perks.   I never bought heartworm meds in all the years I worked there, they were provided for the whole staff by the drug company.  We had many catered lunches usually once a month at least, for listening to a lunchtime presentation of their great new drugs, many dinners at upscale restaurants for thank you's.  The vets were treated to perks on a much higher scale of course.  This was all done in an effort to boost sales of their high dollar vaccines, heart worm meds, latest expensive flea control products, drugs for senility, arthritis, etc. 

I am of the opinion that one drug leads to another, like a snowball rolling downhill to hell.  The reason that I am against the majority of drugs is because of the horrendous side effects, that over time are much worse than the problem you take them for, compounding the problem into something much worse than what you started out with.  In some cases causing psychosis and addiction on top of the initial problem. 

I am in pain everyday and refuse to take heavy hitting prescription pain meds unless I have a spasmodic episode and am crawling.  I live in fear of becoming like my neighbor who is addicted to pain meds for pain he could have learned to manage once the initial trauma was over five years ago. 

I had a close relative that was schizophrenic.  This is a heartbreaking disease that at the time, years ago, was only controlled by drugs that induced a zombie like state.  Shock treatments were also the treatment of choice for many.


----------



## Anne (Dec 6, 2013)

More on depression:

http://www.naturalnews.com/043150_depression_heavy_metal_poisoning_brain_function.html#ixzz2mjJ52muW


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 6, 2013)

Now that's an article everyone should read.  Best and most readable summation I've seen. He makes some very incisive points and has nailed many of the 'causes' that most of us will recognize whether we like them or not.  

Wish I'd read it a few years ago it would have saved me a lot of navel gazing.  


When we recognize, and honestly accept, exactly *why* we feel down it helps to overcome it even if the 'causes' are still there. (if that makes sense.?)

Thanks for the link Anne.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2013)

Those drugs are prescribed too frequently and too quickly for anything that appears to be depression.  They even push those prescriptions for insomnia, stress, etc.  They have very severe effects on the brain, and cause many to become more depressed, homicidal or suicidal...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=26665


----------



## maxHR (Dec 6, 2013)

A doctor is just a licenced drug dealer. His number one goal is to make money.


----------



## Fern (Dec 6, 2013)

maxHR said:


> A doctor is just a licenced drug dealer. His number one goal is to make money.


you won't be going to a doctor then under any circumstances.




> When we recognize, and honestly accept, exactly *why* we feel down it helps to overcome it even if the 'causes' are still there. (if that makes sense.


Being in touch with your feelings can be half the 'battle'.


----------



## maxHR (Dec 7, 2013)

Fern said:


> you won't be going to a doctor then under any circumstances.



  I have a silver bullet and some rat poison handy, why would i need a doctor? Have not seen a doctor for 20 years.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 7, 2013)

maxHR said:


> *Have not seen a doctor for 20 years.*



Betcha you have Max, probably just don't recognise it.  You must have the occasional BMW 7 Series and Mercedes go past your place.


----------



## maxHR (Dec 7, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Betcha you have Max, probably just don't recognise it.  You must have the occasional BMW 7 Series and Mercedes go past your place.



More chance of finding a headless torso by the side of the road than spotting 7 series or Mercedes in these here parts guvner.


----------



## Fern (Dec 7, 2013)

maxHR said:


> I have a silver bullet and some rat poison handy, why would i need a doctor? Have not seen a doctor for 20 years.


Your time will come, I wonder which one you will choose, bullet or poison. A bullet would be quicker, the poison would be real agony, then you might call the doc.


----------



## Anne (Dec 7, 2013)

maxHR said:


> I have a silver bullet and some rat poison handy, why would i need a doctor? Have not seen a doctor for 20 years.



Why is that, Max??  Do you have a special diet, exercise routine, etc. you might share with us??  You haven't been ill in 20 years to the point you needed to see a doctor??    You might be just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## maxHR (Dec 8, 2013)

Anne said:


> Why is that, Max??  Do you have a special diet, exercise routine, etc. you might share with us??  You haven't been ill in 20 years to the point you needed to see a doctor??    You might be just one of the lucky ones.



  Grew up in a rural area, it was like the african savannah, survival of the fittest. Other than being run over by a bus every now and again, never been sick.


----------

